# Sig Request



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, if you fellas like making sigs so much, why don't you make me one :thumb02: 

I was thinkinggggggggg.........................
the MILLER BROTHERS


















Text: The Miller Bros.
Subtext: SuicideJohnson

Color: yellow or goldish(to match my lifetime membership logo :smoke02: ) + whatever shades work.

Size: Slick like everyone elses

If the pictures aren't good enough feel free to use any ones you'd like.

Avatar: No thanks!



raise01: raise01: raise01:
Infinite pos reps for this! even though most people pretty much gets that from me now anyway.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, I'll hook you up with something. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Definitely gotta do something or my Jersey boys.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go.

I don't really like having to focus on 2 focal points, but I think it turned out ok.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks man! if Dp still does one i'll have to rotate. sigs are badass


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

There you go:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Big thanks to both of you guys. Awesome stuff

And Carson, that is the best avatar of all time.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> There you go:


I really like D.P's work your really improving homie and its for the better.

As for Toxic lol One of these days i will be coming for you haha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> There you go:


Nice work, buddy. :thumbsup:

Hey, what are we doing for SOTW? I'm starved for a reason to really apply myself on the sigs.

You're welcome, SJ, and thanks for the avy props.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> I really like D.P's work your really improving homie and its for the better.
> 
> As for Toxic lol One of these days i will be coming for you haha


Ha, thanks bud, I appreciate it. And yeah, I'm still waiting for that epic battle between you and Tox, haha. :thumb02:



Michael Carson said:


> Nice work, buddy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey, what are we doing for SOTW? I'm starved for a reason to really apply myself on the sigs.
> 
> You're welcome, SJ, and thanks for the avy props.


Ah crap, I forget a lot of things. You'd think it'd be easy cuz I don't sleep lol. I'm gonna set it up right now.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I really like D.P's work your really improving homie and its for the better.
> 
> As for Toxic lol One of these days i will be coming for you haha


 
I got Toxic workin on a new Machida sig and Avy for me but I think he's gettin married this week so It seems Im on hold, he sent me a template but he was gonna go back and do some more stuff to it.....

I am patiently waiting with anticipation!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

